# *** FLYING OVER ISTANBUL ***



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

The Bosphorus and the Sultanahmet Peninsula in the foreground:











Sultanahmet Peninsula:











Sultanahmet Peninsula and the Golden Horn in the background:











Sultanahmet Peninsula and the new city in the background:











Sultanahmet Peninsula and the Istanbul University in the middle:











Topkapi Palace and the Golden Horn:











The Golden Horn:










Sultanahmet Mosque:





























Aya Sofia:





























Topkapi Palace:





























Istanbul University and Beyazit Watchtower:




















Viaduct trough the Old Town:











The Golden Horn:




















Galata Tower:











Beyoglu District and the British Embassy in the foreground:











The Greek Patrarchat:











Beyoglu District and the Golden Horn in the background:











Galata Port and Beyoglu in the background:












The Bosphorus Bridge:







































Barbaros Boulevard:











Macka District:





























Macka Park and Nisantasi District in the background:











Kasimpasa Staium and Beyoglu District in the background:











Besiktas District:











Levent Financial District:




















Taksim Square and Beyoglu Distrcit on the left side:











Haydarpasa Harbour, Haydarpasa Trainstation in the foreground and Fenerbahce District in the background:











Marmara University:











"9 Palms" in Kartal District:











Florya District:





























Fenerbahce District:





































Üsküdar District:











Atatürk Olympic Stadium:











Some fancy homes:





























Selimiye Imperial Baracks:











Dolmabahce Palace and Besiktas District:











Dolmabahce Palace:











Haydarpasa Trainstation:











Moda District:


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

wow great

the city looks enormous - its seeting reminds me a bit of big American cities...


----------



## TEKKEN (Dec 22, 2007)

a great metropol


----------



## bohio (Nov 22, 2005)

Mesmerizing, a jewel of the world!


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

This is the most beautiful Istanbul thread I've ever seen. Lovely pictures.

Thank you


----------



## Clay_Rock (Jun 1, 2005)

Super photos!


----------



## fettekatz (Oct 17, 2007)

cool air shots


----------



## softee (Mar 6, 2003)

What an incredible looking city.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

geographically and architecturally, very beautiful!


----------



## uA_TAGA (May 23, 2007)

Great thread with awesome, amazing and cool photoskay:


----------



## MakaWella (Aug 8, 2007)

Amazing City,,


----------



## Goran™ (Nov 23, 2004)

WOW. so many mosques!


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

breath-taking shots...


----------



## Libra (Jun 3, 2006)

Istanbul is a dream


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

I was kindly asked to add this pictures as well:


----------



## Yuval (Oct 22, 2005)

Deanb said:


> wow great
> 
> the city looks enormous - its seeting reminds me a bit of big American cities...


No city I know feels bigger when you walk in it than Istanbul does, with the exception of New York,

but New York of course is an exception among American cities. Istanbul is much denser that all non-NY American cities. I love every brick in it.


----------



## Doukan (Apr 12, 2007)

Istanbul is just amazing!!! I LOVE it!
Thanks for the pics!!!


----------



## mitasis (Feb 21, 2007)

WOWWWW!!! incredible pics! thank you jakob!


----------



## Nouvellecosse (Jun 4, 2005)

Spectacular! Definitely more interesting than I imagined.


----------



## erci79 (Apr 23, 2006)

jacobs kay:


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

Stunning!!! and huge!!! It must take a life time to visit all of Istanbul :nuts:


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

http://v3.cache3.c.bigcache.googlea...otos/original/52470338.jpg?redirect_counter=2


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Source

*The Bosphorus on the left side, the Marmara Sea in the foreground and the Golden Horn on the right side:*











*The Bosphorus Bridge:*




















*The Bosphorus:*










*Sultanahmet district:*











*Sultanahmet district and the ancient city walls:*











*Bahçelievler district:*


----------



## MakaWella (Aug 8, 2007)

Amazing, the night picture..


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Uçaktan istanbul-adalar civarı (EXP) by B u r a k, on Flickr


Magic Istanbul panorama by roomman, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Istanbul by roomman, on Flickr


Fly over Istanbul by sekire, on Flickr


Taking off SAW airport by roomman, on Flickr


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Istanbul_047-3.jpg by mileswillis, on Flickr


Istanbul_046-3.jpg by mileswillis, on Flickr


Istanbul_043-3.jpg by mileswillis, on Flickr


Istanbul_042-3.jpg by mileswillis, on Flickr


Istanbul_048-3.jpg by mileswillis, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

great aerial shots, amazing structures...kay:


----------



## Lombak (Sep 29, 2004)

I love this one!



Jakob said:


>


----------



## MakaWella (Aug 8, 2007)

A city for all kind of feelings.. Impossible to understand this city but possible to understand the Love of all Empires for this city.. :bow:


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Great thread:yes:


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Sariyer, Istanbul by myguideinturkey, on Flickr


----------



## Jünyus Brütüs (Jul 9, 2007)

You can see Istanbul from some angles that you have never seen before.


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)




----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

stunning aerials....:cheers:


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)




----------



## myararat04 (Mar 23, 2012)

good work! 
thanks


----------



## OmI92 (Mar 9, 2011)

Stunning and breathtaking pics ....


----------



## SASH (Apr 15, 2005)

Massive!


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

photo by : http://500px.com/photo/4763205










http://500px.com/photo/3607949









photo by : http://500px.com/photo/6674542


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice aerial updates from Istanbul :cheers:


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

A Brazilian media network Rede Globo shoots a TV series titled “Salve Jorge” in Turkey.

This is the most famous tv program in Brazil.

Beautiful Istanbul. :cheers::cheers:


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

photos from facebook page of Turkish Airlines : http://www.facebook.com/turkishairlines


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

photos from facebook page of Turkish Airlines : http://www.facebook.com/turkishairlines


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

http://500px.com/photo/5284654


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice updates from Istanbul :cheers:


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/cpinist/8266967789/in/pool-turkey/


----------



## ozzy_fb (Feb 20, 2008)

This city could have been alpha ++++~ if Turkey had rented it to US or UK for fifty years...


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

source: Turkish Airlines


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

150-Holding over Istanbul- by Shridhar Sethuram, on Flickr


132-Holding over Istanbul-Through the clouds by Shridhar Sethuram, on Flickr


117-Holding over Istanbu by Shridhar Sethuram, on Flickr


126-Holding over Istanbu by Shridhar Sethuram, on Flickr


130-Holding over Istanbul by Shridhar Sethuram, on Flickr


128-Holding over Istanbu by Shridhar Sethuram, on Flickr


113-Holding over Istanbu by Shridhar Sethuram, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again, awesome aerial photos :cheers:


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/shyto/9289580236/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Istanbul from the sky - Topkapi Palace by CyberMacs, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/azem/4272851508/


Istanbul from the sky by CyberMacs, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Aerial view of the Bosphorus Bridge in Istanbul 1 by Romeodesign, on Flickr


Aerial view of the Bosphorus Bridge in Istanbul 2 by Romeodesign, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Aerial panorama of Istanbul 1 by Romeodesign, on Flickr


Aerial view of Istanbul 3 by Romeodesign, on Flickr



Aerial view of Istanbul 4 by Romeodesign, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

http://www.zaman.com.tr/multimedia_...onId=1&type=foto&galleryId=142426&activePic=1


----------



## joecole (May 31, 2010)

Topkapı Sarayı, Fatih









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/84539241


----------



## joecole (May 31, 2010)

Beyoğlu









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/84539252

Beykoz - Sarıyer








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/84539265

Bakırköy








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/84605251

Süleymaniye, Fatih








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/84539228


----------



## joecole (May 31, 2010)

Beşiktaş









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/84159269

Aya Sofya, Fatih









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/84074651

Sultanahmet, Fatih









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/84074475


----------



## joecole (May 31, 2010)

Kadıköy









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/84074572

Üsküdar









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/84073845

Adalar








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/57824077


----------

